# Lenses for canon 550d?



## Malzz (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi there plaese help me


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 24, 2012)

$350 is a tight budget, but I would definitely say that the 85mm will be too long on that camera, it's equivalent to 135mm on full frame so it's pretty tight. The best general purpose zoom is the 17-55mm f/2.8 IS, but it's $800-$900 used. It really is worth the price though and is very versatile in addition to it's excellent image quality.

But for $350 the 28mm f/1.8 would be a good choice, it wouldn't feel too tight and you could use it in a lot of situations. But if you get the 85mm I think you'll feel somewhat limited. Even the 50mm is fairly tight on a 550d, so something in the 20-35mm range would be best.


----------



## Menace (Mar 3, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> $350 is a tight budget, but I would definitely say that the 85mm will be too long on that camera, it's equivalent to 135mm on full frame so it's pretty tight. The best general purpose zoom is the 17-55mm f/2.8 IS, but it's $800-$900 used. It really is worth the price though and is very versatile in addition to it's excellent image quality.
> 
> But for $350 the 28mm f/1.8 would be a good choice, it wouldn't feel too tight and you could use it in a lot of situations. But if you get the 85mm I think you'll feel somewhat limited. Even the 50mm is fairly tight on a 550d, so something in the 20-35mm range would be best.



+1


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 3, 2013)

85mm is too long imho.


----------



## CW Aust. (Mar 3, 2013)

The first aftermarket lens I got for my 500D was a Sigma 17-70 f2.8 macro - for $250 secondhnd. Great range of focal lengths, & it can focus very close to the front element, about 200mm I think, which is great for close ups, if not true macro..& at 70 mm is equivelant to 110 in 35mm terms, so great for general purpose or travel. To be honest , when I got my 16-35 2.8, (at seven times the cost) I was vaugely dissapointed as to my eye in the centre it didn't seem to be a lot sharper. The only downside really was the noisy autofocus, sounded like mini concrete mixer at work compared to USM lenses, no complaints about the accuracy though. Sigma have since released the same lens with silent focus and vibration compensation I think, I would highly recommend any of those for a tight budget, great first step up from kit lenses.


----------



## zim (Mar 3, 2013)

Shorty forty and save heaps of money ;D


----------



## stuDoc (Mar 3, 2013)

If you are looking for an affordable fast prime, I would suggest the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM. It will frame like a 48mm on an APS-C camera which is as close as you can get to a standard 50mm on crop. A few online retailers have had deals for this lens around the $300 price point. If you are open to buying used, you may be able to pick one up a used one along with a 2nd hand Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II right at your budget. A word of caution however. The Canon 550D/T2i does not have AFMA, so you will need to check that the sample you intend to purchase focuses well on your body.

Alternately, a replacement for the kit zoom (18-55mm IS) would likely serve you better from a versatility standpoint. A fixed-aperture zoom like the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 (non-VC) is plenty sharp and will cover the wide-standard range well. Similarly, the VC version of this lens (more expensive) may prove more useful still if you intend on capturing handheld video without nausea-inducing camera-shake. You may have to do some hunting for the latter option if you want to stay under budget.

Prime Lenses (est. prices)
Canon 35mm f/2.0 non-IS ($300 new, $250 used)
Sigma 30mm f//1.4 ($325 new, $275 used?)
Canon 50mm f/1.8 II ($100 new, $75 used?)

Fixed-Aperture Zoom Lenses
Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 non-VC ($300-350 used?)
Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 VC ($350-450 used?)


----------



## Zv (Mar 3, 2013)

50mm f/1.8 is great with that camera. And I would assume the 40mm f/2.8 is even better!


----------



## Drum (Mar 3, 2013)

IMHO it depends what you have already, and what you like taking photos of. I would assume if you have a 550d you would have at least a kit lens (probably even an 18-55) therefore I would go for a lens outside of the range you have already..... and be the only one so far to say the 85mm. A great portrait lens even on aps-c. If you have no lens at all I personally would split the money and buy a cheap 50mm 1.8 and a standard zoom (18-55????)


----------



## bwfishing (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Malzz,

I have the 550D/T2i and the EF 85mm f/1.8 USM is fantastic on this camera IMHO. 

Okay, just going to provide my basic 2 cents... (I agree with Drum)
A lens is largely dependent on your own style, budget, and what, when, where and why the subject is being photographed. 
So there are many reasons why a lens maybe someones trash, but anothers treasure. 

The 85mm lens on a 1.6x cropped body of the 550D/T2i makes 136mm. According to the Canon website closest focusing distance id 2.8 ft and yes, if your in a really tight space your going to have a challenge and sometimes I used a Kenko extension tube 12mm or just changed the lens, that is one of the beautiful things about a DSLR to me. 

Also the EF 40mm f/2.8 STM was recently on sale 20% to 30% off on Canon's online store the refurbished lens was only $127 (Out of stock now)
If you bought these to lenses together you may just have a winning pair IMHO.

I also have the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM Lens and Tamron AF 17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di-II LD SP Aspherical (IF) Zoom Lens, but I have not used them in a year and I'll likely sell them. Also they can't be used on a full-frame camera, so that maybe a consideration if your thinking about upgrading the camera body someday. I may purchase the Sigma 50mm f1.4

When I first got the 550D/T2i I used the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM almost all the time until I purchased the EF 85mm f/1.8 USM. I don't use the 28-135mm as much now mostly because I'm using L lenses on the 5D mark ii, but I love the EF 85mm f/1.8 USM even more now. The EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM is also a good backup lens when traveling if I have an lens issue with one of my other lenses and unable to use it until it's repaired the good ole EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM is there for me. The EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM will cover a wider range than the two primes 28mm and 85mm as well as take great captures, has IS and most EF Canon lenses in this focal range will not and it's $245 on Keh.com website (used in excellent + grade) and the EF 50mm f/1.8 II same grade cost $94, so this combo may also work too. The EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM can be your all purpose walk-around lens and the EF 50mm f/1.8 II can help in low light indoor settings.

Happy shooting and have fun with your new 550D/T2i


----------

